# Standard poodles in the TX/LA/NM south area



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Check out NOLA in New Orleans, LA. She is a top of the line breeder and if she doesn't have a pup for you she can point out other breeders. She breeds mostly red and apricot, an occasional black.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes I also recommend NOLA in New Orleans, and Candeau Poodles. I also recommend Melissa Whitmore of Starlite Poodles in Monroe, La. I also know of SouthRidge Standard Poodles in Lafayette, LA. She has just had a litter of reds born and I believe as of yesterday has 4 pups available still. It was a litter of 12! She is a hobby breeder and I believe she does health testing but you would need to check yourself.


----------

